# Quel Linux pour mon MacBook Pro 2014 ?



## Pierre H (3 Avril 2020)

Hello tous en cette époque de confinement !
Vu que je bosse à mi-temps, et depuis la maison comme beaucoup, c'est un bon moment pour faire des bricolages pour lesquels on n'a pas toujours le temps... dans le monde d'avant. 
Bref, tout ça pour dire que j'ai un MacBook Pro 2014, machine secondaire faite à partir des restes de plusieurs Mac et qui me sert habituellement à tester des logiciels avant de les installer sur ma machine principale. J'ai toujours voulu installer une distribution Linux sur un Mac, de préférence en dual boot histoire de pas perdre MacOS sur la machine. J'ai fait des machines virtuelles et des essais avec des live-cd. Mais ça date un peu j'avoue. En 2020, quelle serait la meilleure option pour un MacBook ? C'est à dire un truc qui s'installe sans trop d'arrachage de cheveux pour que tout fonctionne, qui garde un look sympa, et qui sache utiliser les spécificités du Mac - le grand trackpad, l'écran rétina.
Merci à vous !


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2020)

En général, j'utilise des distributions issues de Debian : Ubuntu et des dérivées (KUbuntu, XUbuntu, LUbuntu), Mint, eOS etc.
Avant de se lancer, bien parcourir Internet en tous sens pour vérifier la compatibilité entre Linux et les composants internes. Comme ton MBP n'est plus si récent, tu as de bonnes chances d'avoir les pilotes mais il faut vérifier.
Pour Ubuntu, pars de la page dédiée (_ici_), un peu ancienne mais elle référence sans doute ton MBP, et va dans les forums.

Une fois que tu as une idée de ce que tu peux espérer, tu peux passer à la phase d'installatoin : utilisation de rEFInd, partitionnement etc. Il y a ici une flopée de fils sur ce sujet ; cela dépendra éminemment de la version de macOS que tu emploies et des choix faits sur la sécurité.

Enfin, pour ce qui est de ressembler à macOS : eOS cherche à lui ressembler et y parvient pas trop mal. Mais les deux branches principales de gestion graphique (KDE et GNOME) ont chacunes des thèmes qui permettent de retrouver une allure de macOS.
Mais il faut faire attention : Linux et ses environnements graphiques sont très polyvalents mais ne permettront jamais de retrouver une interface et une ergonomie comme celles de macOS, donc en partant ainsi on a toutes les chances d'être déçu(e).

En général j'opte pour Xfce qui est léger et pratique (il a un dock, par défaut) mais KDE, plus gourmand, est très accompli. Côté GNOME/GTK c'est très bien aussi (GTK2 a a préférence ; les choix autour de GTK3 ne me convainquent pas forcément).
Note que pour le moment eOS ne permet pas des mises à jour majeures simples. Pour les autres, ça marche très bien.


----------



## Pierre H (4 Avril 2020)

Cool merci à toi ! J'avais fait quelques recherches et les détracteurs d'Ubuntu disent que c'est devenu une usine à gaz. Mais bon, c'est pas à moi de juger. Mais j'ai aussi lu, et peut être tu peux me confirmer, que c'est ce qui a déclenché la création de distributions repartant sur les fondamentaux - Mint en est une si j'ai compris ?

Je cherche pas particulièrement à ce que ça ressemble à MacOS - parce que personne n'arrivera à faire pareil. Non je pensais plutôt à la reconnaissance des périfs pour que l'expérience reste proche de ce qu'elle est sur le Mac. En particulier le trackpad multitouch.


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2020)

Pour les périphériques, il faut vérifier un à un, ce qui peut être fastidieux.
Exemple : à l'époque où les nouveaux claviers papillons sont sortis, il n'y avait pas de pilote pour Linux ; aujourd'hui il y en a un +/- expérimental et je ne sais pas s'il est par défaut dans les distributions.

Pour Ubuntu, il y a eu une féroce dispute autour de Unity ainsi qu'autour de la transition de GTK2 à GTK3. Honnêtement, je n'ai suivi ça que d'assez loin parce que on en arrive rapidement à des débilités et le point Godwin est vite atteint. Je n'aime pas Unity mais on a tout loisir de prendre XUbuntu (Xfce), LUbuntu (LXDE ou LXQt), Ubuntu MATE ou KUbuntu (KDE) qui viennent toutes avec des environnements graphiques différents, mais avec lesquels toutes les applications disponibles sur Ubuntu vont fonctionner. Donc beaucoup de bruit pour rien, _in fine_.

Ce que je sais, c'est qu'avec Debian/Ubuntu, on a un excellent système de paquetage (quelques années-lumière devant le pathétique système d'Apple) qui permet de faire des mises à jour ou de changer d'environnement assez facilement.
Cas pratique : j'avais installé KUbuntu (très bel environnement, très complet, très paramétrable) puis je voulais revenir à plus simple. Je suis passé de KUbuntu à XUbuntu en quelques commandes. On peut aussi retrouver Mint en installant Cinnamon (l'environnement graphique) simplement.
De mon point de vue, ça marche bien et c'est très robuste.
Pour être juste, côté Fedora, c'est dans l'ensemble la même chose (avec _rpm_ ou _yum_).

Mais... bien entendu, il faut aussi considérer qu'il m'arrive d'aller sur des forums pour corriger des anomalies ou trouver des paramétrages pas immédiats (ex. : trouver _exactement_ le bon paramétrage du clavier Apple physique). Surtout, utiliser un terminal ne me dérange pas. De temps en temps des choses agaçantes surviennent : en passant de 18.04 à 19.10, mon clavier japonais ne marchait plus. Il m'a fallu reprendre le fil des opérations et trouver le petit paquetage à installer qui a résolu le problème.

Quel est le modèle _exact_ de ton MBP ? Et son OS actuel ?


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2020)

Je n'ai encore jamais utilisé Ubuntu Budgie mais ça a l'air assez mignon. Et comme cela reste dans le cadre d'Ubuntu, le système de mise à jour doit être correct, contrairement à eOS.


----------



## Pierre H (5 Avril 2020)

Ah cool merci pour toutes ces infos. 
C'est lui :





						apple-history.com
					

A brief history of the company that changed the computing world forever. Includes specifications, a description and pictures of every Apple computer ever made.



					apple-history.com
				



L'avant dernier modèle des 13" rétina avec encore des ports USB 3 grand modèle et un stockage non soudé.
Tout ce qui est Terminal ça me va, a mon petit niveau - non pro mais je sais à peut près ce que je fais.
Je vais regarder du côté de Budgie !


----------



## Pierre H (5 Avril 2020)

Ah et il tourne sous Mojave aussi.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2020)

C'est donc le modèle MacBookPro11,1. Il y a une page un peu ancienne (_ici_) qui indique ce que l'on pouvait faire avec la 16.04. En général, ça marche encore mieux avec les suivantes.
Malgré tout, tu auras sans doute quelques manipulations à faire pour avoir le Wifi.

Reste maintenant l'installation à côté de macOS. Là, c'est sans doute plus délicat, avec les contraintes qu'Apple a ajoutées aux cours des versions successives de macOS. Habituellement, on utilise rEFInd et cela impose de désactiver SIP.


----------



## Pierre H (6 Avril 2020)

Merci Bompi ! 
Il n'y a pas de lien à ton "ici". Mais j'imagine que c'était vers la page Ubuntu ?
Bon au final j'ai fait l'installation de Budgie ce weekend et c'était effectivement bien plus facile que les souvenirs que j'avais d'il y a une dizaine d'années. J'ai fait une seconde partition sur mon disque dur interne, préparé une clé USB à partir de l'ISO trouvé sur leur site, j'ai installé rEFInd directement depuis le Terminal en mode Recovery (depuis une clé USB là aussi). J'ai alors pu démarrer sur l'USB de l'ISO et installer Budgie sur ma partition nouvellement créée. 

Tout a été reconnu dès l'installation - il fallait juste cocher une case en plus pour avoir les codecs video et les drivers Wifi. Même la mise à l'échelle pour l'écran Retina est opérationnelle. J'ai choisi le français comme langue principale, mais il restait pas mal de messages qui apparaissent en anglais. Trouvant que ça faisait mal fini, du coup j'ai tout basculé en anglais. Ah si, GRUB a pris le pas sur rEFInd au premier redémarrage, mais la page du développeur explique assez bien ce cas de figure. Un coup de Terminal depuis Budgie et c'était réglé.

Au final je suis pas ultra fan du look un peu flat design. Je sais que c'est faisable de bouger tout ça, mais peut être que je passerai sur une autre distribution après avoir joué avec d'autres thèmes. Je suis confiné avec un mi-temps, donc j'ai le temps... Un autre challenge intéressant serait de faire fonctionner le MacBook sous CentOS puisque c'est l'OS de choix pour DaVinci Resolve. Apprendre à gérer ça me servira dans le boulot pour l'après confinement. L'idée de monter une tour avec 4 GPU (voire plus) devrait plaire à mes amis etalonneurs de films - désolé nouveau Mac Pro tu es trop cher pour les indépendants... donc un petit plus si j'ai étudié tout ça pendant ce break !


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2020)

Désolé pour le lien.


----------



## micka260 (9 Avril 2020)

Salut,
Je te conseil ZorinOS, qui propose des distributions proche de MacOS mais aussi de windows il y en a pour tout les gouts.
Cette distribution est issus d'Ubuntu qui lui même est issu de Debian.

Tu peux sans problème lui faire confiance, et en plus tout ce qui fonctionne sur Ubuntu fonctionne sous ZorinOS.

Personnellement je l'utilise et elle est très ludique pour les débutants, mais aussi très aboutie pour les professionnels  de quoi s'amuser. 








						Zorin OS — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				











						Zorin OS - Make your computer better.
					

Discover the alternative to Windows and macOS designed to make your computer faster, more powerful, secure, and privacy-respecting.




					zorinos.com
				








						Zorinos.fr - Page d’index
					






					zorinos.fr


----------



## Pierre H (9 Avril 2020)

Ah merci je connaissais pas celle-ci. Pour le moment j'ai mis Fedora 31. C'était un bon petit challenge pour avoir le Wifi mais j'ai été attiré par le fait qu'elle soit reconnue par pas mal de logiciels pro dans l'audiovisuel. Comme LightWorks. Ou encore DaVinci mais pas officiellement cela dit, ils restent sur CentOS.


----------



## Pierre H (16 Avril 2020)

Bon ça fait une bonne semaine que je "joue" avec Fedora et c'est franchement plaisant sur le MacBook. J'aurais pas cru. J'ai testé une interface K-truc mais j'ai pas accroché, ça faisait vraiment Windows du millénaire précédent. Je suis revenu à la version Gnome3 d'origine. 

Faudrait que je fasse la liste des bricoles que j'ai du faire pour que ça marche bien, ça peut intéresser des gens ici. Et ça peut me servir dans le futur car je me disais que je pourrais faire une clean install de la version 32 qui sort dans une semaine - on sera encore en confinement... Ca serait l'occasion de lui donner plus de place car ma partition fait "seulement" 50 giga, et vu que j'ai un SSD de 500, je peux consacrer plus à Linux !

Allez je commence une liste, histoire de ne pas oublier, je complèterai au fur et à mesure.

j'ai installé Geary pour les mails, je voulais du simple, sans calendrier et fioritures, juste les mails.
ultra important : j'ai installé Tweaks pour avoir accès à plus de réglages du système, de l'interface, etc. Incontournable. D'ailleurs il m'a permis d'échanger les touches CTRL et CMD parce qu'après 25 ans de Mac, je vais pas pouvoir transformer un Pomme-C en CTRL-C, d'autant que je bosse sur d'autres Mac OS dans la journée.
je me suis un peu galéré pour arriver à avoir Dailymotion sur Firefox. Pas mal de codec à installer, et ça marchait pas, puis ça a marché après une réinitialisation.
A suivre...


----------



## Pierre H (28 Avril 2020)

Un autre que je viens d'installer pour avoir un meilleur multitouch sur le trackpad :








						GitHub - bulletmark/libinput-gestures: Actions gestures on your touchpad using libinput
					

Actions gestures on your touchpad using libinput. Contribute to bulletmark/libinput-gestures development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Et pour la caméra FaceTime :








						Home · patjak/facetimehd Wiki
					

Reverse engineered Linux driver for the FacetimeHD (Broadcom 1570) PCIe webcam - Home · patjak/facetimehd Wiki




					github.com
				




Sinon pour référence, pas mal d'idée là :
http://gleek.github.io/blog/2017/04/09/installing-fedora-on-macbook


----------



## Pierre H (30 Avril 2020)

Pierre H a dit:


> Sinon pour référence, pas mal d'idée là :
> http://gleek.github.io/blog/2017/04/09/installing-fedora-on-macbook


C'est de là que j'ai trouvé la bonne référence pour installer le wifi. Faut se connecter au web via l'iPhone en mode USB pour pouvoir installer tout ça.


----------



## Pierre H (2 Mai 2020)

Suis revenu en arrière sur libinput-gestures. Hélas, ça ne marche pas avec Wayland - qui est sur Fedora et Ubuntu. Dommage ça apportait une meilleure expérience (enfin sur le papier) du trackpad multitouch. Je vais essayer ça :








						GitHub - mpiannucci/gnome-shell-extended-gestures: Better touchpad gesture handling for GNOME
					

Better touchpad gesture handling for GNOME. Contribute to mpiannucci/gnome-shell-extended-gestures development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



même si c'est clairement annoncé que Wayland est trop sandboxé pour pouvoir (pour le moment) envoyer des requêtes du type "retour arrière" à un navigateur web pour un swipe à 3 doigts sur le trackpad - ça c'est celui qui me manque le plus.

Je mets aussi ce lien très intéressant pour savoir programmer plus avant les éléments de Gnome directement à la ligne de commande :








						my personal gnome and fedora setup preferences
					

my personal gnome and fedora setup preferences. GitHub Gist: instantly share code, notes, and snippets.




					gist.github.com


----------



## Pierre H (2 Mai 2020)

Finalement dans Fedora 32 (enfin il semblerait) que la requete "retour arrière" passe, ainsi que ses copines comme "avant". Du coup gnome-extended-gestures permet de reconnaitre le swipe 2 ou 3 doigts et l'affecter à la navigation. Top !









						GitHub - passingthru67/workspaces-to-dock: A gnome shell extension that transforms the workspaces into an intellihide dock
					

A gnome shell extension that transforms the workspaces into an intellihide dock - GitHub - passingthru67/workspaces-to-dock: A gnome shell extension that transforms the workspaces into an intellihi...




					github.com
				



J'ai aussi trouvé cette extension qui ajoute un dock à droite pour gérer les workspaces. Je suis fan des workspaces (le Mac les gère pas mal aussi), donc content de retrouver ça. Dans les extensions Gnome installées par défaut (à retrouver dans Tweaks/Extensions), il y en a une qui permet d'utiliser les workspaces à l'horizontale, plutôt qu'à la verticale).

Pratique ces extensions Gnome. On les ajuste dans Tweaks dont je parle plus haut. Pour les installer, faut récupérer le fichier sur github puis le copier dans ./local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
Bien vérifier que dans le fichier metada.json, la ligne uuid indique bien le nom du dossier qui contient les éléments de l'extension.









						Top 20 GNOME Extensions You Should Be Using Right Now
					

You can enhance the capabilities of your GNOME desktop with extensions. Here, we list the best GNOME extensions to help you out.




					itsfoss.com
				



Sur cette page, une vingtaine d'extensions incontournables.


----------



## Pierre H (3 Mai 2020)

Allez je continue cette discussion qui servira toujours de pense-bête le jour où quelqu'un a besoin.

Pour activer la mise à l'échelle de l'écran dans Fedora (et autres Linux qui utilisent Wayland), pratique pour un MacBook ou autre Retina, il faut activer une option encore experimentale. Pour ça, un coup de Terminal pour activer le "fractional scaling":

```
gsettings set org.gnome.mutter experimental-features "['scale-monitor-framebuffer']"
```
On se re-logge dans la session, et en allant dans les Settings, dans Displays (Ecrans en vf ?) on a maintenant accès à des réglages d'échelle incrémentaux - 100/125/150/175/200%

Pour enlever l'option si ça vous plait pas (apparement ça bouffe un peu plus de CPU/GPU) :

```
gsettings reset org.gnome.mutter experimental-features
```


----------



## Vinzzz25 (3 Mai 2020)

c'est plus une discussion mais un monologue   , mais très intéressant
je suis le fil  ! 
Et puis j'adore les combi vw , donc forcément qqu'un de bien !


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2020)

Les combis VW, c'est sympa. Mais niveau consommation d'hydrocarbures, on peut trouver mieux...

Quant à Wayland, j'ai plutôt suivi Ubuntu : essayé mais repassé aux antiquités (X) parce que c'est plus simple pour l'accès distant et en son temps quelques plantages intempestifs (qui ont bien dû être corrigés depuis).


----------



## Pierre H (4 Mai 2020)

Pour mes voitures, je suis plus antiquités que modernes. Sauf quand il s'agit de leur moteur. Et je m'insurge contre tes propos. Mon combi fait du 9.5 litres aux cent. Ok le moteur n'est pas d'origine, et l'Open Source ça vient se loger jusque là, sous le capot... ! Et je vais même pas parler des particules fines qu'il n'émet pas. Rien que de la bonne grosse particule.

Sinon pour Wayland, je croyais que Ubuntu l'avait adopté aussi ?


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2020)

Il était devenu le serveur par défaut mais suite à des bugs il y a eu un retour arrière (toujours là, mais pas le premier choix).
Il finira par redevenir celui par défaut (c'est même peut-être le cas mais je n'ai pas vérifié).
Mais pour mon usage, je préfère X et son protocole réseau (même s'il est lent).


----------



## micka260 (8 Mai 2020)

Voilà quelque chose qui va t'aider a faire ton choix 





						[TIP] Tester facilement toutes vos distributions - Zorinos.fr
					






					zorinos.fr


----------



## Pierre H (16 Mai 2020)

J'ai voulu mettre à jour clean installation et en profiter pour faire une partition Linux plus grande. Du coup je suis passé directement en Fedora 32. L'installation du Wifi a été plus compliquée.

Voici ce que j'ai du faire au final :
Se brancher à l'iPhone en USB pour avoir le net puis mettre à jour tout ce qui peut l'être :

```
sudo dnf update
```
Installer les repos Fusion pour les drivers supplémentaires:

```
sudo dnf install -y http://download1.rpmfusion.org/nonfree/fedora/rpmfusion-nonfree-release-$(rpm -E %fedora).noarch.rpm
```


```
sudo dnf install -y https://download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-$(rpm -E %fedora).noarch.rpm
```

Installer les drivers du Wifi :

```
sudo dnf install akmods "kernel-devel-uname-r == $(uname -r)"
```


```
sudo dnf install broadcom-wl
```


```
sudo akmods
```
vu que ça voulait pas, j'ai forcé l'installation :

```
sudo akmods --force
```

Au bout de plusieurs démarrages (parce que j'ai pas fait toutes les opérations ci-dessus d'un coup mais avec un démarrage entre chaque ligne) j'ai bien le Wifi mais il ne veut pas se connecter à ma box. Donc :

```
sudo dnf install \*-firmware
```
Ca a mis à jour le reste et au redémarrage tout fonctionnait !


----------



## Pierre H (7 Janvier 2021)

Pour mémo, j'utilise Geary qui est sympa pour les mails. Par défaut, il n'a pas le dictionnaire FR. On l'ajoute avec DNF :

```
sudo dnf install hunspell-fr
```
Il suffit ensuite de l'activer en faisant un nouveau mail, et en utilisant les options qui apparaissent en bas à droite de la fenêtre de composition.


----------



## Guill_A (14 Février 2021)

Voilà un fil intéressant. Nous avons un MPB mi2012 13" qui a des soucis de wifi assez aléatoire et pour ma part sur le mien j'ai installé Linux avec un tuto YouTube très bien fait, et bien je n'ai pas réussi ! Je reste figé sur une page violette.
Pour l'instant j'ai d'autres problèmes, je m'occuperai de Linux plus tard, mais je vais suivre ce fil  Merci !


----------

